# HAUNTED RADIO: kings island, wells twshp, devils carnival, halloween, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on California Great America’s Halloween Haunt, the Blumhouse Of Horrors, Wells Township Haunted House, King's Island, the Devil's Carnival, Halloween, and much more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and on another bone chilling edition of Retched Radio, we give you the story of a young woman who is kidnapped and forced to make jewelry from the bones of corpses to pay back a debt her father incurred. All of this and so much more on the September 12 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-091212.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

